# Pasar 8 bits a 2 displays de 7 seg



## JozRock (May 15, 2012)

HOLA YA HE CHECADO EN EL BUSCADOR NI EN GOOGLE Y REALMENTE NO DICE MUCHO
TENGO LAS SALIDAS DE UN adc0804 son 8 bits... ahora lo siguiente es pasar esos 8 bits a 2 displays de 7 segmentos pero no se como!

soy principiante y la verdad m apena mucho he leido algunas foros pero sin encontrar la respuesta incluso hay uno https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sumador-restador-8-bits-displays-59012/   que viene la simulacion y si m sirve pero necesito saber como funciona

SI MI ADC0804 A LA SALIDA M MANDA UN 

00000001 A LA SALIDA DEL DISPLAY SALGA UN 1
00000010 SALGA EN EL DISPLAY UN 2
 Y ASI SUCESIVAMENTE ... LO HE PODIDO HACER CON 4 BITS UN 7447 PERO SOLO LLEGO DEL 0-9

PERO EL PROBLEMA ES QUE AHORA QUIERO CONTAR AL 128 CON MIS 8 BITS QUE TENGO A LA SALIDA! DE ANTEMANO GRACIAS!


----------



## chclau (May 16, 2012)

Pensa un poco vos solo, si queres mostrar numeros de 0 a 127, dos digitos no te alcanzan, no es asi?

Pareceria que todo se complica un poco, porque hay que tomar el numero, transformarlo a BCD, etc. etc. para activar tres digitos.

Tenes otra opcion, que es mostrar los valores en hexadecimal. Numeros de 0 a 127 se representan como numeros de 00 a 7F en hexadecimal.
El unico problema es que casi no existen drivers de hexa a siete segmentos. Hoy por hoy la solucion mas simple es usar un microcontrolador que realice la tarea de tomar los ocho bits del ADC, y por otro lado haga la funcion de mostrarlos en un display de dos digitos (o de tres, si lo queres ver en decimal).


----------



## MrCarlos (May 16, 2012)

Hola JozRock

Ciertamente necesitas un convertidor de binario natural de 8 BIT’s a BCD *3-Dígitos.*
Tambien lo llaman Decodificador de binario natural de 8 BIT’s a BCD 3-Dígitos.
Esos circuitos o ideas de cómo lograr hacerlo las puedes encontrar por aquí:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post502432_
O por acá:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/index2.html#post484095_

Te adjunto un ejemplo de cómo podría ser ese decodificador.
Este tiene su tiempo de conversión de binario a BCD ojalá te sirva.

Si el ADC0804 da en sus salidas valores de los BIT’s ciertos cuando son bajos debes intercalar unos inversores,

Sería bueno que dejaras ver tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JozRock (May 24, 2012)

mrcarlos dijo:


> hola jozrock
> 
> ciertamente necesitas un convertidor de binario natural de 8 bit’s a bcd *3-dígitos.*
> tambien lo llaman decodificador de binario natural de 8 bit’s a bcd 3-dígitos.
> ...




mira ahi esta mi circuito los opamps deporsi los debe de llevar! 
Me dieron esas condiciones que a 5 volts 80 ºc y no mas... X eso lleva ese arreglo de opamps.... Ahora tengo mi adc0804... Pero ahora como meto tu circuito q m enviaste .. Que por cierto creo q el 40110 es muy viejo puesto que el proteus no lo puede simular.....

De antemano gracias





chclau dijo:


> pensa un poco vos solo, si queres mostrar numeros de 0 a 127, dos digitos no te alcanzan, no es asi?
> 
> Pareceria que todo se complica un poco, porque hay que tomar el numero, transformarlo a bcd, etc. Etc. Para activar tres digitos.
> 
> ...



amigo creo q no leiste lo que explique arriba... Si ya se que al tener 8 bits el numero maximo q haran la suma sera 255 y no 127 .... ( ya que el ultimo bit 128.. Se le pueden sumar aun 64 32 16.... 4 2 1 ) ok?

Pero mi caso es q mi salida nunca dara mas de 80 x eso solo necesito 2 displays! Y no 3 para representar el numero max a la salida de 8 bits.... Bueno checa mas abajo las respuestas y los circuitos


----------



## MrCarlos (May 24, 2012)

Hola JozRock

Si el 40110 es muy viejo puedes utilizar otro(s) IC’s que sean nuevos.
Los que aparecen en el decodificador que te envié tienen un rango de Vcc desde 3 a 15 Volts así que te pueden servir.

Para reemplazar el 40110 debes tener en consideración algunos detalles:
Pueden ser contadores de décadas y decodificadores separados.
El decodificador debe tener una entrada llamada *S*trobe o *L*atch *E*nable. Esta es con el fin de que solo se vea, en los Display’s, el resultado de la decodificación. 
Si no la tiene se verán todos los números conforme van avanzando cuando está haciendo la decodificación.
Nota que entre los Display’s y los decodificadores falta insertar unas resistencias limitadoras cuyo valor depende del tipo de Display que estés utilizando.
Tambien puedes utilizar algún circuito de los que vienen en los enlaces que te anoté en mi mensaje anterior.

En tu “Medidor de temperatura” hay algunas cosas por mejorar. Algunas de ellas te las anoto en el diagrama que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## romdi (Nov 8, 2012)

MrCarlos muchas gracias por dirigirme al post indicado...ya estoy trabajando gracias!!! cualquier duda espero puedas ayudarme...la vrdd soy nuevo en esto y me gustaria aprender mucho mas....grax


----------



## Scooter (Nov 8, 2012)

Si no encuentras los circuitos se puede hacer con una memoria adecuadamente programada.


----------



## donkanmcklaus (Nov 18, 2013)

amigos con que programa abren esos archivos de circuitos adjuntos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2013)

donkanmcklaus dijo:


> amigos con que programa abren esos archivos de circuitos adjuntos?



Proteus       .


----------



## Kamijo (Nov 25, 2013)

Buenas tardes, yo tengo ese mismo problema, he visto las imagenes y tengo varias dudas, que circuito puede reemplazar al 40110? y Esa entrada y salida llamada LE... es por latch enable? ... si cambiara por otro circuito equivalente, donde iria ahora conectado.

Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola Kamijo

El 40110 puede ser reemplazado por un 40192 y un 5411, estos 2 por aquel.

LE efectivamente quiere decir Latch Enable.

Para saber como conectarlos debes estudiar las hojas de datos, tanto del 40110 como del 40192 y 4511.

Ve haciéndolo y si tienes dudas adjunta tu diseño y has tus preguntas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kamijo (Nov 26, 2013)

Esto es lo que estoy realizando, el problema es que no se como conectar los decodificadores, ademas creo tener un error en la conexion free running del adc0804. espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 27, 2013)

Hola Kamijo

Ciertamente el ADC0804 no lo tienes funcionando como debiera. Hay algunas cosas por mejorar en esa parte.
El amplificador operacional 741 no funciona con Vcc y tierra(Gnd, Masa). Este solo funciona con fuente doble: +Vcc y –Vee. O sea fuente positiva y negativa.
Ahora la norma para el voltaje de referencia para el ADC0804:
Vref = 10mV * 255 = 2.55V Pero:Vref/2 = 2.55 / 2 = 1.275 Volts
Así que a la salida del Amp. Oper debe estar a un nivel de voltaje de +1.275 Volts.
este voltaje debe ser ajustable para poder calibrar el medidor.

Para que el ADC0804 funcione en el modo FREE-RUNNING, la frecuencia que se le aplica es de 640KHz. A sus entradas WR(Testada) y INTR(Testada).

Puedes Utilizar el circuito que te adjunto para mejorar lo antes dicho.
Para lo del 741 puedes utilizar otro que si se pueda polarizar con tan solo la fuente positiva.
O aplicarle la fuente negativa a este 741.

Fíjate Por Acá Otro Modo De Hacer Funcionar Al ADC804; en el mensaje #14:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/conectar-convertidor-adc0804-17301/#post802112

Por Favor estudia las hojas de datos que te adjunté en mi mensaje #11.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

